# Flip Image Add-On Program



## Zhizara (Mar 18, 2011)

A while back, I posted a question of how to flip an image and someone posted me back with a link to a download that would do the trick.

It was a really great program, but I lost it.  Would someone steer me back to it so I can download it again? 

PLEASE?


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 18, 2011)

Perhaps-?Pivot Software Informer: Latest version download, news and info about this Portrait Displays, Inc. program. Pivot Software 8.24.002 allows you to rotate your computer display.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, but that's not the one.  It was freeware, but I don't remember the name.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, but that's not the one.  It was freeware, but I don't remember the name.



Was it IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide ?


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 18, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Was it IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide ?



That's the one!    {{{{{{{{{{{{{THANKS and a HUG}}}}}}}}

I love this program.  It's so easy to use.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> That's the one!    {{{{{{{{{{{{{THANKS and a HUG}}}}}}}}
> 
> I love this program.  It's so easy to use.



Don't forget to download the plugins/addons too.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you.  Done.  It so nice to get things back to normal.


----------

